# Walnut and Waterlox



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I edge glued some walnut for a small countertop that will be going on one cabinet. This is the same walnut that my island top is being made from. This piece is like 33×26 (not exactly) and the island top will be 39 inches x 8 feet.

This photo is with the first coat of Waterlox on it. My wife is loving the colors


----------

